# Back from the dead



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Darth Vader was woken up this weekend for a wee blast to get a new MOT. 

So whilst it was out, thought i'd get rid of the dust that had accumulated for the last 8 months or so! 

Plus some pics finally of the newly fitted Z-Tune bumper. 

All comments welcome.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

truely amazing


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Stunning car mate.


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Looking very good.... :thumbsup: you havent been driving the car for 8 months??

How can you leave such a nice car gathering dust:chairshot


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LOL, the horrendous weather, and an RS4 as a daily!


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

Git!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Saw your Dad blast past while at the Ace meet on Saturday... Sounded (and as usual looked) great! :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good..


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

wow. that looks amazing!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks awesome..

One day I will have that front bumper too lol!


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

amazing car, not entirely sure about the grill emblem, love the rest of it though


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Stunning!! So clean and mean:bowdown1: 



Terje.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice bumper videe still glad l took the nismo version and not the z-tune, although, now seeing it on yours.....mmmmmm... l'm thinking have l made a mistake!

P.S Had a go at the rear l.e.d brake light conversion, hasn't turned out too bad if must say so myself, thank for the pointers!.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Just keeps getting better Virdee :thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Car looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments guys 

Naz; let me know if you need any more help. 

New wheels yet to come on...!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Alex Creasey said:


> Saw your Dad blast past while at the Ace meet on Saturday... Sounded (and as usual looked) great! :thumbsup:


Ahhh he must have gone to get the MOT done at that point! Eagle eyes!


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Wicked Virdee*

Fine example, i love it gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Looks so complete, imo dont need anything else.

Tony


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. 

I don't have anything else planned for it, but heard that before!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jun 16, 2007)

Tidy machine,Wheel look awesome mate!!


----------



## Moelders (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome looking car! :thumbsup: 

Very tough looking! 

Can't wait to get my 34! (Getting complied after delivery from Japan...)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great work, virdee. Very clean and black!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As stunning as before . . . post some new pics of the interior . .love all that carbon


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Perfect. 

But 8 months?! It's not THAT bad, is it? :chuckle:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks people! 

Huy; It's not "that" bad!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Virdee mate, car looks fantastic!

/P


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Perra!


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Dam that looks good! aaaaaaah, i see, so thats what a DO-LUCK sideskirts would look like with NISMO bonnet/bumper... i was pondering if it wud look a little dumb as i currently have Do-luck sides, but that looks bloody good!! Looks like ill be sticking with the Do-lucks rather than convert the sides to NISMO..


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

About time you sold this car to me as I so so much miss mine & it would be impossible to buy it back from Germany now, should have never sold it :runaway:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

your Car looks minted mate i luv black cars they look stealthy. The new bumber is looking top of the tops bud good choice.


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

if things works out right, if i ever get an R34 it will be black...inspiration right there!

2014 available in canada lol


----------



## Doom_alive (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW amazing car:bowdown1:..


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Joeingo said:


> amazing car, not entirely sure about the grill emblem, love the rest of it though


X2


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Legan - talk to me, only joking! It's here whenever you want it!


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

Man that is nice.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Cheers!


----------

